# Light floating in thin air



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yanko design is a website for quite a few pipe-dream designs. Things that you can conceive but they don't really work as in the fancy presentations. It is much fun to look at the concepts though.

One idea more or less applicable to our hobby is what you will see below. It just so happened that I'm about to finish a new light fixture that will have to somehow be mounted a few inches above the tank. I may actually use fishing line and attach it to the ceiling. Oh, no! I should have said "near-invisible monofilament line" I guess:

http://www.yankodesign.com/2013/01/31/hows-it-do-that

Here, as I was trying to be ironic I came up with an even better desing of a lamp floating in thin air: Since these are LEDs why not use batteries hidden in the piece of wood. The 2 x 4 that is. I mean "the stylish natural enclosure". From what I saw around Christmas battery powered LEDs last forever.

I should have become a designer...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You are too funny. I think you have been designing for years. Now if you can just figure out how to get the big bucks...


----------

